# revolver for in pocket carry?



## deermaster (Feb 21, 2009)

hey, im looking for one revolver to work in 2 situations. it will be mainly kept in my car for personal protection, and i want to be able to put it in my pocket when going into the store to pay for gas or whatever, just quick trips to and from the car. gas stations get robbed alot around here, and parking lots for other stores can get pretty sketchy after dark as well. any recommendations for a revolver that will fit these needs? price HAS to be 500 or less. thanks for any info.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi welcome to the forum from North Central Texas - I think you'll like it.

There are several "snubby" revolvers available, but I'm not a expert on those so I'll let some others advise you on those.

But I'd suggest you consider a small auto too and then get the one you want.

There are several .380 cal. mouse guns that do a great job and yet are like feathers to carry - you can look at :

Sig - Model #P230 Cal. .380 - not a mouse gun, but close.
Walther - Model #PPK/S Cal.380 - not a mouse gun, but close.
Kahr - Model P380
Kel-Tec - Model P3AT Cal. 380 
Ruger - model LCP - Cal. 380 
Colt Mustang - used

But if your more comfortable with a revolver, that's what you should get. 

A friend of mine carries the Ruger LCR and likes it.

:smt1099


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

I currently carry a S&W Model 37 Airweight. I carry it in my right pocket in a Desantis Nemesis pocket holster. It works great. I also carry a bianchi speed strip in another pocket.


----------



## deermaster (Feb 21, 2009)

thanks for the welcome!
i am pretty new to handguns, i have a buddy thats an expert and he answers alot of my questions. ive not really spent alot of time shooting either revolvers or semi-autos enough to prefer one or the other. to be honest, i just like the looks of revolvers. i have handled several models of glocks, a ruger, and a walther, that my friends have, and i love em, but they, atleast the ones ive shot, are pretty thick and bulky for pocket carry. thanks for the list, ill check em out. i appreciate it!


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

Consider the Ruger LCR. I just got one for just over $400 and it's so light I hardly notice the weight.


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

I carry an S&W 442 in a front pocket holster. No one knows it's there, but me. It is light and easy to shoot with PRACTICE.


----------



## wheelgunnerfla (Oct 21, 2009)

The Ruger sp-101 is good.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

I carry my S&W Model 36 Chiefs Special quite often in a Desantis Nemesis pocket holster. Hardly know it is there.


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

I use a Ruger LCR for basically the same reason you are looking for. works very well.


----------



## agoetz2005 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'll also make the vote for the SP-101. Especially if you ask for the Crimson Trace set for Christmas .


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

S&W 642. Low maintenance and slick to carry. I usually have a 642 or a 637 in my pocket.


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

I have a 637 S&W that I carry in my pocket sometimes. Very handy little thing. The one I have won't make it for under $500 since I have the Crimson Trace grips on it.


----------



## deputy125 (Dec 27, 2009)

i've carried a smith and wesson "J" frame snub in my front pocket since 1985.........

s&w centential series such as the 442/642
also the models 637, 638 bodyguard and more.

Ruger LCR is their new pocket model.....the ruger sp101 will work but is larger

Charter arms also offers some 38's in steel and airweight frames that will work.

al lof these revolvers should be in your price range if you shop a bit.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

mikej997

How do you like the CT on a revolver?

I've got CT's on 3 different auto's. and really like it.

Don't know why - never thought of my revolvers.

:smt1099


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

S&W j frame in 357 if your want a revolver but i'd rather have a ruger 380 or a sig sauer 380 or a glock 26


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

dondavis3 said:


> mikej997
> 
> How do you like the CT on a revolver?
> 
> ...


Well, to be honest, I hadn't planned on getting it with the laser when I went shopping. :mrgreen: I found the little 637 and fell in love with it. The only one the shop had was the one with the CT grip and I couldn't help myself. :smt083 I ended up really liking the laser on it and so does my wife. I hadn't messed with any before so I was pretty impressed with the brightness and range of it. At night I can shine it on a barn that must be 1.5 miles away. In the full daylight it is easily seen at ranges normally thought of for self defense. It has me shopping around for lasers for my Kahr and maybe my XD as well. My mother shot it and actually hit what she was aiming at - Twice! :smt071 She doesn't have the best shooting habits and has a hard time hitting targets. Now she is looking for one for her J frame as well.


----------



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

For no hammer snag in pocket I'd suggest one of these:

http://www.taurususa.com/product-details.cfm?id=295&category=Revolver&toggle=&breadcrumbseries=

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...d=10001&productId=14793&langId=-1&isFirearm=Y

I have the S&W 642 and am very happy with it but would be fine with the Taurus CIA too. Taurus probably a little less $$


----------



## righttoown (Jan 4, 2010)

nailer said:


> I carry an S&W 442 in a front pocket holster. No one knows it's there, but me. It is light and easy to shoot with PRACTICE.


Same here with crimson trace grips on it! :smt023


----------



## Ogre (Jan 7, 2010)

*Pocket carry revolver*

I currently carry a Taurus Model 85 CH Ultra-Lite (.38spcl), and I carry it in an Uncle Mike's pocket holster. I like it. It's a snubby w/a 2" barrel; the CH stands for Concealed Hammer, and it very much resembles the S&W Centenial. You can see the hammer on the Taurus, but you cant pull it back - you can only fire it double-action. The Centenial uses the same logic, but the hammer is completely encased in the frame. This makes for excellent pocket use since there is nothing to snag on the pocket when you deploy the weapon. The Taurus runs about $350, the S&W runs about $500.

Taurus also makes a Model 85 SH. The SH stands for Shrouded Hammer, and the hammer is almost completely encased inside the weapon, but there is a little bur of a hammerthat you can pull back with your thumb if you want the option of both single and double action. It has a hump-backed look, and it is very similar to the S&W Bodyguard. Prices on the 85SH/ Bodyguard are very similar to the 85CH/Centenial. The Bodyguard is probably best known for a Vietnam War-era photo where the Saigon Chief of police is shown executing a Viet Cong guerilla during the Tet Offensive. Like the 85CH and Centenial, both can be carried very easily in a front trouser pocket, and both are designed to be snag-free.

Taurus makes a basic snubby called the Model 85, which is the basic platform for the 85CH and 85SH, but it has a fully exposed hammer. Not so good for concealed carry since it can snag in your front pocket when you deploy it. Much like the Model 85, S&W makes the Chief's Special, which is the basic platform for the Centential and Bodyguard. Like the Model 85, it can snag when being deployed. Prices for 85/Chiefs Special are about the same for the 85CH/Centenial and 85SH/Bodyguard.

All six are good weapons, but the 85/Chief's Special are really prone to snagging on the pocket in which they are concealed. Which one is better? Kind of a toss-up, I guess. (Ask a group of hard-core motor-heads if Chevy or Ford is better and you'll get the same colorful divergence of opinions). I like the prices on the Taurus line a lot more.


----------



## Johnny Knoxville (Dec 27, 2009)

442/642 with laser grips or M&P340 with same (outside of price range). 
LCR sound like it may be a good choice though.


----------



## kevinsmith1 (Oct 3, 2008)

My 442 goes everywhere I go.


----------



## Ogre (Jan 7, 2010)

kevinsmith1 said:


> My 442 goes everywhere I go.


Sweet!


----------



## Cybrludite (Jan 29, 2010)

I usually go with my P-32 when I pocket carry, though I'm considering using my Taurus 445 for warmer weather and clothes that more roomy than jeans.


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a Ruger LCR that works well in the pocket.


----------



## novacody78 (Jan 25, 2009)

I like carrying a NAA 22 mag in the pocket


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

I have a Ruger SP101 that I use for this purpose exactly and I love it. I stick it between the console and the seat belt for quick access while I'm in the car. I almost always have a glock in an Uncle Mikes inside the waistband for when I go into the store, but I have slipped the SP101 into a front pocket plenty of times.


----------



## hetzer (Jul 29, 2010)

The S&W 442 and 642 would be my first pick. The new Ruger is pretty slick too. I have a S&W 638 that I picked up a few years ago for $250. That replaced a S&W 637. I carry that in a Galco COP rig and two reloads in strips when I go out unarmed. I still would love a S&W 340.


----------



## Waldo Pepper (Aug 11, 2007)

I have carried both and only reason my current CCW gun is a Sig P228 (Colt Mustang clone) is because of the small grandkids in our home every day. Normally I would pocket carry a revolver because of their shape and grip angle they are easier to draw out of pocket ready to fire. 

When kids are around and could get hold of you gun, an automatic with manual safety may be a life saver. If the auto is left w/o one in the pipe on my Sig the grandson can't rack the slide to load the gun, and even with teaching kids gun safety and not to play with your gun they are kids and if they could get away with playing or looking your gun over they most likely will.


----------

